# Storage



## tagametHB (May 31, 2009)

Maybe someone can shed some light on my current quandary.  So I just harvested my first harvest.  Thanks to you peeps its a great smoke.

I have a small cigar collection and a few cheap humidors lying around and I am confused as to why I am confused about wether or not to store my chronic in a humidor.  Is there a reason NOT to do that?  I think the humidor stays around 65% humidity - is that too much for chronic?  If so, why?  I would think humid storage would effect chronic and tobacco in the same way. I use a anti-fungal solution so my stogies don't grow mold - I would assume the same would hold true for the other stuff....?


----------



## purplephazes (May 31, 2009)

The best way to store your smoko is to use glass jars that you can vacuum seal. then go ahead and place the jars into the fridge, but a dark cool place will do just as well.
Check on your jars frequently to insure that your not gonna find mold, or that the seal has been broken. Vacuuming the jars will not crush your buds like they would be if you vacuum sealed them in bags. Just store in a cool dark place and do not pack em in to tightly either ! peace ! and good luck !


----------

